# raccoons



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I was thinking of trying to call raccoons in sk and since there is not many trees should i try old abandoned farms? Does any one know when ***** are prime in central SK? I heard use bird distress, baby **** distress and then fighting **** is this right? Do I call continously? What size of shot should I use? I was thinking 4 or 2 lead. Thanks


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

for shot size i would use #2 or BB


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

***** in shot gun range are easly killed with 7 1/2 shot even out of a 20 ga.
Any thing from 6 shot to 8 shot will work very well. I like to use a 22 along creeks at night with a bright flash lite.

Most ***** in my state are huntede at night with dogs.

 Al


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am sure Al is right but some racoon get very big 30 to maybe 50lb!! I would use larger shot #4's at least , I would go with #2 shot!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used #2 Steel Shot on Racoons in the past with good results. The reason I used #2 Steel Shot is because it is what I had in the gun at the time. I have also used 00 Buckshot and that knocks em deader than a door nail.

As per calling Racoons, I have set up where I knew there were racoons and called them in with a bulb type mouse squeaker. The first time I tried a bulb type mouse squeaker I saw a racoon run across the road in front of me and disappear into a culvert. I parked on the approach on top of the culvert and squeaked a couple times. Out popped Mr Racoon and I ended his had with a 200gr. JHP out of my Kimber .45 ACP. Since then when I have had complaints of racoons in town I lure them out with the same bulb type mouse squeaker. It works about 80% of the time.

Rock piles, abandoned farm sites are both places that racoons can be found, as well as cat tail sloughs. Basically any place they can hide and have a food source.

Larry


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Saskhunter ;

A buddy of mine is the rat control guy for the province, but he works with the people responsible for all other pests. We were talking about this very thing the other day cause the gov is looking for some new control methods. He is doing some homework on it and getting back to me. When I know more I will pass it on to you.

Any luck in the draw this year?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You want to call in *****, particularly at night, try a recording of a **** or cat fight. They often come in so hard they make a hungry fox responding to a call look careless. Set up around sloughs, shelterbelts, or farmsteads (abandonded or otherwise). Run your recording for 30 seconds, watch for a couple minutes, then repeat. I usually spend 20 minutes per stand, then move onto the next.

ND regs prohibit using anything bigger than a 22LR or 410 shotgun on ***** at night, so I like the 17HMR. The Hummer is quite possibly the perfect **** round. The 20 grain Gamepoint just flattens ***** and doesn't leave a big bloody exit hole.

My Hummer has a Truglo scope with lighted reticule and has accounted for a ton of low light ****. Just in the last week I've killed 4 in the yard trying to raid feeders or coops. So far this Spring/Summer I've caught or shot a good dozen or so pulling the same act. I would guess I average 25 or so every year...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ND Terminator

I have had a few questions on ND night **** hunting and maybe you can answer them for me.

What about a 22 magnum at night?

As far as lights I read the maximum was 6 Volt. So does this mean a 4 D cell battery maglite is legal? How about a 6 volt spotlight that attaches to your gun?

The proclamation the state puts out is VERY vague and hard to understand.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I would go to the ND Game and Fish site and pose the question to them. However, the proclamation says, "_Raccoon may also be taken at any hour of the day, while hunting on foot, with the aid of a flashlight with a power source of not more than 6 volts. A red or amber filter must be placed over the light except when taking a raccoon treed or at bay. The use of auto headlights, spotlights, and lights other than a flashlight with a power source of not over 6 volts as an aid in taking raccoon is prohibited. Legal weapons for flashlight hunting of raccoon are rifles or handguns firing a rimfire cartridge no larger than .22 caliber long rifle or shotguns no larger than .410 gauge. Rifled slugs are not legal._

To answer your questions.* Would a 4 D cell maglite be legal. Yes, *as I read this because each D cell is 1.5 v so it would be 6 Volts and a maglite is a flashlight. *A 6 volt spotlight that goes on your gun, I would say no*, but now you are getting into what is a flashlight. However, since it specifcially says headlights and spotlights and anything else, I believe it is fair to say no. Could you us a .22 mag, no because this is larger than a .22 caliber long rifle. I realize they are both .22's rimfire but the magnum is bigger. *Unless the Game and Fish tells you otherwise, I would say this is not legal. * This is my interpretation.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The law is written very vague. A 17 HMR is legal because it is smaller than a 22lr, but it utilizes a 22 mag case that has been necked down to 17. But yet a 22mag is to large. Talk about stupid.

I'll talk to the warden today and see what he says.

I'll post later on today for those who what to know.

Thanks
Deano


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, if you wish to sell the fur do not shoot them with a shotgun. ***** are sold inside-out with skin side showing and buyers don't want all the shotgun holes although small. Coyotes, fox, etc are sold fur out so there it is a good thing. Just in case you are looking to sell them.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What would happen if a game warden caught you using a 20 ga or a .223 remington on racoon?

How would they catch you doing this?

Do they walk over to you and inspeckt you gun? and if so do you have to show the gun to them?

The regs in my state cleary state that a warden has the right to check on demand your hunting licence! It does not say he or she has the right to inspect your weapon.

Soooo what I am thinking is , show him your licence and when he asks to inspect your equipment tell him to stick it!! 

Yeah I know , Trouble .......It's just a matter of time with me!! 8)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> ND Terminator
> 
> I have had a few questions on ND night **** hunting and maybe you can answer them for me.
> 
> ...


Right out of the regs...
*Raccoon may also be taken at any hour of the day, while hunting on foot, with the aid of a flashlight with a power source of not more than 6 volts. A red or amber filter must be placed over the light except when taking a raccoon treed or at bay. The use of auto headlights, spotlights and lights other than a flashlight with a power source of not over 6 volts as an aid in taking raccoon is prohibited. Legal firearms for flashlight hunting of raccoon are rifles or handguns firing a rimfire cartridge no larger than .22 caliber long rifle, or shotguns no larger than .410 gauge. Rifled slugs are not legal.*

The only question is to define a "flashlight with a power source of not over 6 volts". The light I use has a battery pack of 6 volts and clearly isn't a "spotlight" in the fashion of a pistol gripped million+ candlepower spot is...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Could I use a .410 with sabot slugs?  And I would need a better description of what hunting on foot means. I got out of my truck on foot.  But really what kind of scum would use a flashlight with a 9 volt battery.

In the mass regs they also use the termanolgy "no larger than 22 long rifle" what do they mean a larger case , primer , caliber. They said rimfire, in my book the 22 mag would be ok on how I see it.

.410 buckshot OK!
.410 sabot slug ok!
22LR ok!
22 mag ????
17HMR ok!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well I asked the Warden up here and he said that 22Mag is out. It is 22LR and smaller. So your HMR's are ok as well as the Mach2.

Actually Bore.224 they do have a right to check out your rifle, especially yours. 

Wardens are not stupid. So don't treat them like they are. Have a bit of respect because they have to deal with stupid people all day long. (bore.224)

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think I would be telling a warden to stick anything anywhere!

We need those guys to keep laws enforced.

Thanks for the clarification on the laws guys!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here in Michigan if you are hunting on state or federal land the wardens have the right to check any hunting permits you have and inspect any modes of transport like your car/truck and firearm and or bow.

If you are on private land they have to show just cause to tresspass and check any thing.

Many times state troopers will stop a car and ask for permission to search. If you tell them no they will many times hold you till a game warden arrives as they do not need a search warrent to do so if they have just cause. You gave them just cause when you refused to let the state troopers do the inspection.

 Al


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

xdeano said:


> well I asked the Warden up here and he said that 22Mag is out. It is 22LR and smaller. So your HMR's are ok as well as the Mach2.
> 
> Actually Bore.224 they do have a right to check out your rifle, especially yours.
> 
> ...


I do agree we need laws in place to preserve and enhance our natural reasorces, but foolish law's put into play to degrade the appeal of the outdoors enrage me! You write "They do have the right to check out your rifle, especially mine" this only leads me to belive you think I am some kind of beer guzzling a-hole that unless under the watchful eye of the nanny state would slaugter all game and become a danger to myself and other's! Wow you sure know alot about me "not" and in turn then I may see you as a fool who jumps to conclusions. Then you say Wardens are not stupid, but most would agree they are enforcing stupid laws, so what does that make them smart? Sorry I can not respect somebody who blindly enforces law's written by people who do not know what they are doing or maybe they do, but have an underlying agenda! So as long as outdoorsman such as yourself do not stand up for yourself , we will continue to have foolishness to deal with! Guess I am in the minority, but I have an Idea! How about all licened hunters get together meet with game manangment officials and agree on what laws should be in play. That happens and I shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but until then........... :******:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll say it again...

Have a bit of respect because they have to deal with stupid people all day long.

And maybe I did jump to conclusions because of your previous post.

"Soooo what I am thinking is , show him your licence and when he asks to inspect your equipment tell him to stick it!!"

You even said it yourself...

"Yeah I know , Trouble .......It's just a matter of time with me!! "

I will agree with you about Wardens obeying stupid laws, but that's life. If we didn't have laws we would have anarchy.

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Another bandit fell victim to the **** Cuff & Hummer this morning...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Xdeano , I know , you are right , But I love to piss and moan


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Bore.224, I knew you were just pissing and moaning, that's why I was trying to ticking you off. :lol:

all in fun.

Nice job NDTerminator. Those **** cuffs are great inventions aren't they. The lil' grizz is another one and it's easier to set. But it costs about double what a **** cuffs does.

deano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Snowgooser said:


> Saskhunter ;
> 
> A buddy of mine is the rat control guy for the province, but he works with the people responsible for all other pests. We were talking about this very thing the other day cause the gov is looking for some new control methods. He is doing some homework on it and getting back to me. When I know more I will pass it on to you.
> 
> Any luck in the draw this year?


Nope you?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Saskhunter;

I drew cow moose and antlerless antelope in 14 and 2 mulie doe tags in 24. Going to try and get the deer and antelope out of the way with the bow so I only have to work on the moose after bird season is over.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Snowgooser said:


> Saskhunter;
> 
> I drew cow moose and antlerless antelope in 14 and 2 mulie doe tags in 24. Going to try and get the deer and antelope out of the way with the bow so I only have to work on the moose after bird season is over.


good luck :beer:


----------

